# I,m done with Lake Logan



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Spent about 4 1/2 hours there again today and didnt catch crap again !! :S I,m done with that lake to darn many girard shad I guess. Talked to atleast 4 others that were there all morning to and didnt catch anything either except for one tiny crappie that the guy didnt even know he had caught. I saw plenty of fish on the fish finder, most were 7 to 11 feet down and would not bite on anything  I am tired of wasting my gas on that lake from now on if I go south it will be Burr oak or Lake hope or anything but Logan !


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

Sounds like there pressured. I used to fish there for cats about 4 year's ago and did ok but we always seem to do better at Buckeye Lake. We live farther north now we fish at Indian lake.

_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## Greentop (Apr 30, 2010)

I gave up on that lake 3 years ago. Its a joke. Hence the name Lake Letdown.


----------



## morning jigger (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm still holding on to a little bit of hope.. I just recently moved to Lancaster and have only got to fish it a cou[ple times, but I must admit I havn't cought a single thing yet. There's gotta be some good size fish in there somewhere! Or maybe not..


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

That's funny! I have done VERY well at lake Logan from time to time. It can be a tough lake to figure out! Yesterday, was a day I would have chosen not to fish and I didn't. The pressure was skyrocketing upwards and the unstable weather usually makes for tough fishing, especially there! I would not give up on it but, instead, choose the days you fish it a little more carefully. The lake does have a healthy population of gizzard shad in it! Buy a castnet and catch some to use, that is the best advice I can give. You're better off at Logan if you're fishing for anything but bass. If you're bass fishing, Burr Oak would be my #1 pick. I have not fished lake hope at all so I am not too sure what goes on there! Good luck, sometimes it is just the day and the angler, not the lake!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Lake Logan, years ago was a great Lake to fish. I live by it for 18 years and always caught nice fish. I don't care if it was Bass, Crappie, or Catfish you were always assured of doing good.
The State has ignored Lake Logan for a long time. Not sure if there is anyway to get them to start stocking it, or giving it some attention. Maybe you guys that live in the area should get you State Representative to try and do something. I use to love fishing there. My wife didn't like to fish, but we would take my kids when they were little and fish until late at night for cat fish. 
The lake itself is a beautiful lake, and I still enjoy going out on it. 
Please don't give up on it Guys, take some type of action to turn it around.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I agree with Dalem.You'd think the state would remember the fact that the state record saugeye was caught there back to back years in the month of March on the beach of all places, at night each time.Oh how soon they have forgotten.Darn shame they have neglected it so now.Take the bull by the horns there locals and at least try to get their attention,worth a try.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I helped the Division of Wildlife with a bass survey recently at Lake Logan. 

We shocked up some biggun's! Now I haven't read or researched the data from the survey. Nor can I comment on the growth rate. But the locals have been catchin' some good ones for the past several years.

I unfortunately don't fish Lake Logan. But over the past several years I've been hearing (and seeing pictures) of some serious bass being caught out of there. At one weekend tournament last season, there were three Over 5-Pounders caught!!! If and angler can find an inland lake in Ohio that can kick-out three five pounders in a small weekend tournament of about twenty some competitors, he is a lucky guy. Now how to catch them is a whole other subject.

Don't give up yet. It may have been a timing thing on your trip. Maybe they hit during the first fifteen minutes of the morning then quit. Who knows?


----------



## morning jigger (Apr 22, 2009)

thanks Jeff for the insider scoop!


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

I remember talking to a fish and game officer right after a shock survey there some years back. He confirmed that there could be a new state record in there if you could ever catch them. According to him there was such a large number of natural bait fish that the fish they shocked were literaly gorged on them. Hard to catch a fish when the aint hungry ! Reactive strikes are ok sometimes but I sure dont want to plan my whole trip on them. I will probably go back next spring for crappie but i,m done for this year in that lake.


----------



## thejohnhaas (May 2, 2011)

There isnt usually a lot of talk on the catfish in Logan but I can tell you I have had amazing luck in the past few years. last october two of us reeled in 8 channels in 3 hours all in the mid 20s with one at 33 inches. Not monsters but decent if your hungry. Early this spring we had a few good catfish days but have since tapered off. I personaly am excited for this fall to start catching more catfish out there. Im not ready to give up on it just yet.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Didn't Lake Logan have a Northern Pike population a few years back???


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

I think I remember the DNR stocking northerns to eat some of the shad back in the 70,s or early 80,s not sure what the population is like now. I know there are some cats to be caught but I fish m ostly bass and crappie so the lake has not given me a single reason to come back.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I dont fish there often(mostly when we get a cabin) but I have had fair luck with the channels just above the dam.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

A 6lb.11oz. bass was caught last Saturday at Lake Logan during a small tournament of locals.
I still haven't made the trip yet this season. But it is definitely on my list of lakes to do. You may not want to give up on it.


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Jignpig there is no doubt they are in there but fishing for weeks to catch a one in a million fish just doesnt make the biteless days after days worth it. I am taliking 5 or 6 trips of atleast 4 to 6 hours and not a bite. I would feel really crappy about my fishing skills if it were not for the other folks that didnt catch crap with me. Sorry just dont see the advantage right now, infact I would love to see the average keep for this tears entire bass series there this year. I would love to be wrong if someone can show me differant.

Thanks, agian, Stan


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

I've fished there Prolly 5 times this year and I was skunked every time. 
Did have pulled in the boat went approximently 14. It sure makes for a frustrating time though. But I havnt gave up on it yet but its not my lake of choice even being a five miles away
_From my Evo  _


----------



## morning jigger (Apr 22, 2009)

I did catch small large mouth on fathers day morning so I know there are fish in there. Maybe try changing things up (time of day,weather,depths)? I think with the bait fish population there must be good fish, now finding them and getting em bite somthing is the key! I havnt lost hope.. Lol


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I haven't ever been there but I do have a topo map in my fishing maps notebook (printed off a bunch of the places I'd like to hit) and it looks like it could be a very productive lake. Every lake I fish has a good to great population of Gizzard Shad and I still seem to do pretty good on all species. Sometimes you gotta do the unexpected to get them to hit. For example,say there's some downed trees in a really good looking area that you know should hold some bass. They've probably seen the same set of lures a million times so throw something at them that you would never think of. Don't worry about getting snagged because it happens. Or you could try the same ol' stuff but you gotta work it drastically different than what they're used to seeing there. There's a lake not too far away from my house that gives me the fits because it's so tough to fish but that just makes me try even harder when I do fish there. I look at it as a test of my angling skills. I might get skunked there but I try to learn why and the next time I head out there I try to "Right the Ship" so to speak. I figure that if I caught loads of fish everywhere I went all the time that I'd get bored and probably not want to fish as much as I do. Whether I catch a bunch or get skunked I always try to take something away from each and every trip I make.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

there was a tournament there earlier in the year that took 20lbs to win. i too have not been there this season but in the past, ive always managed to catch fish there. not 20lbs but usually quality keepers. 

keep at it, im sure youll figure it out.


----------



## Snakehead (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't know about you guys, but I always skip the deep water stuff and fish the shorelines over by the dam and usually have pretty good luck. I just toss under tree cover from about 10 yds out and then jig to my yak. I've caught some pretty nice ones; mainly largemouth and assorted sunfish. Lake Logan just takes a lot of patience. I'll spend a good 20-30 minutes on one spot, as the fish aren't usually willing to bite on the first cast. 

Just an idea (never done it myself), but why doesn't someone catch those gizzard shad and fish for some cats? That'd decrease the bait fish population... a little haha.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Hit it this evening. 1 10 incher. Few bites. 730 to dark. Finally caught 1 though there this year 

_From my Evo  _


----------



## Greentop (Apr 30, 2010)

Went out the 5th with some minnows and hit up the shallow side of the lake in the boat. My wife and I managed to catch a few little crappies under bobbers.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

I may have seen you I was playing kayak football in front of the beach

_From my Evo  _


----------



## javacoder (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a small, aluminum bass boat with a 40 HP outboard. Does anyone know if I can launch it at Lake Logan, if I only use the trolling motor. How are the boat ramps there? - Thanks!


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

You can launch the boat & use your trolling motor, that's what I do. I would use the ramp @ the boat rental. The ramp @ the beach is in need of some work. I'm afraid I may drop the tires of the end of the ramp & not be able to get her back. Unfortunately, the shallower end is @ the opposite end of the good ramp.

Also, as far as I know, using your large outboard to load your boat is not frowned upon, as long as i's @ idle & strictly for loading.


----------



## Handwrecker (May 29, 2011)

I've seen some big catfish come out of Lake Logan, as well as respectable saugeye in the past year. But we need to start taking better care of that place, there's literally trash everywhere. I was up there on Wednesday doing some bird watching, and saw more chicken liver cups and plastic bags than one lake should have.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Not that this is an excuse, but, @ some point a few years back, they removed dumpsters from the second parking area or lot "B" where the pier is. I don't believe there are any near the beach either, or down by the dikes. I believe the one remaining dumpster is @ the boat rental. People also tend to throw trash down the outhouse, which of course there's a sign asking people not to do.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

The lake has frustrated me many times over the past two years while at school. That being said it has made me a better angler. There are lots of quality fish at Logan but its pressured and a tough lake to figure out. I never had the opportunity to fish from a boat but it is definitely one lake I would put on the list. I've seen plenty of nice fish to know there is a good population of nice fish in that lake.


----------



## basspro19 (Jun 21, 2011)

I fish Lake Logan every day, and ALWAYS catch decent fish. There is'nt a day i go without catching over 20 fish with 80% of them being 2-3# plus. But with that said if you don't figure out the lake and what spots are prime you won't have any luck. I live in logan and have fished it for 17 years, I'm only 19. Here lately I've been landing Nice channel cats all times of day on night crawlers. Littlest cat i've caught here lately was 3#. Also been catching 2-4# Largemouths. I took out a buddy of mine a week ago on my new boat and he caught a 13 in. white crappie, in the same spot i caught my 5# Largemouth last year.


----------

